# 1984 (UNBELIEVABLE) Featherlite 6 horse Slant



## RylieHorses (Apr 3, 2011)

Darn to bad it's in IN, i've been looking to buy a bigger horse trailer. For its age i've got to say it's in amazing shape and a good price for a 6 horse. Now im sad.. haha


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

WOW! That's a MONSTER! I wonder what's the weight of it...


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

I would think you would need more then an F350 when that baby is loaded!


----------



## Chele11 (Nov 29, 2010)

I dunno the specifics. I *think* it's pending but I've not talked to her much lately. Need to touch base with her and find out.

She has a HUGE truck. I do believe it's an F350 - dually.


----------



## RylieHorses (Apr 3, 2011)

Chele11 said:


> I dunno the specifics. I *think* it's pending but I've not talked to her much lately. Need to touch base with her and find out.
> 
> She has a HUGE truck. I do believe it's an F350 - dually.


lol ya that's why my husband wants to upgrade to a bigger truck. Were hoping to get a bigger trailer than our 3 horse, but time will tell. The listing does say Sale Pending but then says call or come look? So who knows?..


----------



## Chele11 (Nov 29, 2010)

Gotta go change it. She sent me a message just a little bit ago and the sale fell through. She said she has a 3/4 ton truck but she also said it's a "heavy 3/4 ton". It's a MONSTER of a truck. LOL And I think it's a Dodge.


----------



## RylieHorses (Apr 3, 2011)

Chele11 said:


> Gotta go change it. She sent me a message just a little bit ago and the sale fell through. She said she has a 3/4 ton truck but she also said it's a "heavy 3/4 ton". It's a MONSTER of a truck. LOL And I think it's a Dodge.


Hmm makes me wonder how much the trailer weighs? She probably has a Turbo Diesel, my husband has a 3/4 ton Hemi and i dont think it would be able to pull something that big.


----------



## Chele11 (Nov 29, 2010)

I asked her the trailer weight and she did not know. I dunno about her truck. It's massive! LOL


----------



## RylieHorses (Apr 3, 2011)

Chele11 said:


> I asked her the trailer weight and she did not know. I dunno about her truck. It's massive! LOL


lol ok were just declaring her truck a 3/4 Dodge *Massive* , we invented a new truck model we need to propose this offer to Dodge asap haha.


----------

